# Hoping for a pretty litter..



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So am trying for my first litter! I've put together two of my tricolours, Miami and Murmur to see what they produce for me 



















I've been told if I'm lucky I might expect tris like dad, stone tris like mum, chocolate tris or brokens, so I'm really hoping she takes and produces a good litter for me! She's been in with dad for 3 days, I'll take her out on the 6th of March unless she's looking like a golf ball earlier!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

They are very pretty mice, you might get some interesting colored tri's in there  !


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, I'm hoping so!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Gorgeous mice. Post pics of the babies!


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck! Tricoloured mice are beautiful


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Count on it! I'm hoping she'll take pretty quick, she's settled nicely with the buck, I'll hopefully have update pics in a fortnight and baby pics soon after that! And thank you, tris are scrumptious ^^


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh man.. it's only been 5 days and I'm already bursting with excitement, I don't know how I'm going to cope with 2+ weeks waiting to see if she's accepted him!


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you seen any signs of rumpy pumpy :lol:


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, lots of attempts, don't know how successful! The first day there was a -lot- of squeaking and protests, there's still the odd squeak or two but they seem to have settled together, sleeping together etc I'll just have to hope for the best :lol:


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

In that case expect a litter in a couple of weeks lol.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So today is the 10/11th day of them being together, Miami has a definite curve to her lower belly that is pretty firm, I can feel it against my hands while she's walking around :lol:

So now I'm all giddy with anticipation, 10-12 days until I'm a meecey grandmother!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats exciting!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

It is! I can't wait to see what I end up with!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey I'll think we'll be litter twins. I love it when mine syncs up with someone else on the forum.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very exciting!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww, that's awesome, I can't wait to see your babies too, it'll be brilliant having a meece litter buddy :lol:

And thank you, I'm still squeaky over the knowledge of it


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

YES. And I'm so upset about culling it'll be like the first time so you'll have company there too.

 When's her due date? Lux is looking at the 7th-9thish.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

The earliest day she might be due is the 11th, the latest the 15th  and that helps a little too, although am still hoping for a little litter  are you hoping for any particular colours?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well they'll all be satin but I'm hoping to see bone.  I would be so thrilled to have a bone/BEW.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Just looked up bone, so pretty! Can't wait to seeing your baby pics!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

With two tri colour parents, trust me, I'm WAY more intrigued to see your litter!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, oh I'm excited for both :lol: but can't wait to see how she does, I can't help peeking at her chunky little belly and seeing how much it's grown since last time :lol:


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, so now on serious pregnancy watch :lol: Miami is due anytime, the earliest being tomorrow, the latest being Thursday! Given she looks more chunky-fat than ridiculously huge I'm hoping for a gentle introduction to breeding with a litter of 6-8 bubs  Once the babies are born and I can photograph them I'll take this into current litters 

So close now! So excited!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been watching for her litter! I'm noticing size doesn't matter a whole lot in terms of relation to numbers, haha. Ophelia wasn't particularly large, nor did she have any baby weight after birth, but she gave me 11. Her daughter was a giant (sorry little one) and only birthed nine.  First litters don't tend to be huge though!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Agreed. They can defiantly surprise you (in a good or bad way).

Fingers crossed for you! I can't wait to see your litter


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Chunky mum from last night :lol: She seems even huger if possible this morning, no babies yet but I wonder if she might actually pop tonight/today, she's a lot more reluctant to leave her bed, she looks very ungainly and somewhat uncomfortable, poor baby!

(and sorry for mouse poop. If I took time to remove it immedietely every time I'd never get pics!)


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope everything goes well for her and you.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, -finally- I hear tiny squeaks that tell me Miami has her babies, guess this weekend I finally get to move this to current litters and share some pics with y'all


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That was like the longest pregnancy ever! ;D


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I KNOW RIGHT? I was all for feeding her vindaloo if she'd taken any longer :lol:


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So, I know I'm way, way overdo for pics of the little bubs, but I hope you'll forgive me for being a tease and dragging this out a little bit, longer  however I am the very, -very- proud grandmother of some tiny tri colour babies (although not all, unless they keep colouring up!)! Pics to follow tomorrow/thursday!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

D: I clicked on this totally expecting baby photos.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, you know I'll be watching this topic!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=13400 moved to the appropriate forum now


----------

